# Prolotherapy for Joint Pain



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Interesting article on the use of a sugar-water type injection for the relief of inflammation and joint pain from arthritis and other conditions...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1554/pr...ief/#more-1554


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

That's interesting Seabreeze, my daughter clients are doing Stemcell  injections which is proving to be excellent as it builds the cartilage again, will look it up and post it


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, well, well.  Sugar to the rescue. Who'da thought?  How lucky is that?  I've had Fibromyalgia for 40 years but no arthritic joints.  How fortuitous that I prefer a can or two of Pepsi a day instead of that GM contaminated tea or coffee??  Imagine how bad off I'd have been without all that evil sugar.   :glee::glee:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well, well, well.  Sugar to the rescue. Who'da thought?  How lucky is that?  I've had Fibromyalgia for 40 years but no arthritic joints.  How fortuitous that I prefer a can or two of Pepsi a day instead of that GM contaminated tea or coffee??  Imagine how bad off I'd have been without all that evil sugar.   :glee::glee:



I think those injections are a bit different from drinking soft drinks.  Magnesium Malate has been shown to bring relief for Fibromyalgia...a friend of mine has reported positive results.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think those injections are a bit different from drinking soft drinks.  Magnesium Malate has been shown to bring relief for Fibromyalgia...a friend of mine has reported positive results.



Yeah, I was just joking about the benefits of Pepsi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good tip on the Magnesium though, I'll be trying that.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 14, 2013)

Doesn't this treatment sort of fly in the face of sugar being a key element in causing inflammation?  Maybe the addition of lidocaine, which is a numbing drug has something to do with the effect.  Sounds kind of hocus pocus to me.  I'd have to see the long term effects first.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

TWHRider;19787[B said:
			
		

> ThatGuy,[/B] now you really know what's wrong with me:3stooges:
> 
> http://www.shopmedvet.com/product/dextrose-injection-50-50ml/rxd



Nothin' wrong with you from where I sit, TWH.  I this stuff helps me run like the wind, look handsome and spend my days in the pasture with my pals . . . then I say give me the needle, Doc...


----------

